# Flowering C. pallidinervia



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

This pallidinervia comes from the Lundu area (Sarawak): collecting code NJS04-10. I apologize for the bad pics; I have better ones on slide but don't have time for scanning right now.

Several forumites got this strain from me or at ECS meetings. How has it been faring for you?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

*One of my favorite crypts!*

Sorry, another pic was too large for APC.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very nice flower you got there. Very well grow C. pallidinervia


----------



## corymad (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Kai, 
Kudos! nice one there. So it's been grown submersed? Any pictures of the whole set up to share please? 

best regards, 

Alan


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It is no longer alive in my tank. 

I recently submersed my blackwater tank. I have the water level about how you have it in that picture, just above the top of the pots. So far everything has reponded really well.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks, folks!

Yes, the pictured plant grew completely submersed since being a small runner. There is no fixed water level - usually it has been between 5-15 cm (2-6"); when these pics were taken, the water level was about 5 cm which is also shown by the fairly long portion of the tube extending above the surface - otherwise only the limb reaches the air (like seen in many cordata habitat pics). I've already commented on this tank in this thread on submersed culture.

This is one of the crypts which melts fairly easily. It usually comes back but it's certainly preferable to have pots in several tanks as a back-up. Try again Aaron - it's worth the extra effort!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice! I killed mine. It did well for a while then decided it didn't like me.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

My C. pallidinervia flowered this morning.

The close view of the spathe.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Kevin!

Seems like you also have a syncarpium forming?


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks, Kai!

The syncarpium is already there when I got this plant. And over 50 days, it doesn't open. How long should I wait?


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Nice! I killed mine. It did well for a while then decided it didn't like me.


Ditto for me. It was one of the first plants I lost. Bummer!

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

DelawareJim said:


> Ditto for me. It was one of the first plants I lost. Bummer!
> 
> Cheers.
> Jim


Actuallt I peered into its pot last night and its making a comeback. Tiny plant - but still alive baby!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello,

Wow, what a nice flower on this species. What is a syncarpium?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Khamul,

Crypt seeds develop within a syncarpium - you could also say fruit although a botanist may quibble with that...


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Kevin,



> The syncarpium is already there when I got this plant. And over 50 days, it doesn't open. How long should I wait?


It usually takes months to ripen so be patient. In most cases the stalk elongates a bit before the syncarpium opens - that has proven to be the best indicator for me. Good luck!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice flower!!, a never tried plant...


----------

